# Couple Maxima questions



## TopFlite80 (Jun 22, 2005)

Just picked up my new Maxima last night. I love it so far! Its a black 2003 SE with the 6 speed manual. I couldn't believe I actually found one. Going to take some pics of it this weekend. On to my questions:

I have the HID headlights and was wondering if those ever go out or anything? If so, do you replace them like regular bulbs? Never had a car with them, so I really have no idea. 

Now I can't get any AC in my car. What are the settings to get AC? I didn't get a Owner's Manual with my car, so thats why I'm asking here instead of consulting that.

Thanks.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

HID capsules should never need replacement barring something extraordinary.

No idea on how to use the climate control. AC is a standard feature at least, so you have it somewhere.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

You can either buy or download an owners manual here:

http://www.courtesyparts.com/nissan-manual/index.html


----------



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

Don't think it's accurate that they never need replacing -- below is what the bulb look like.

You HAVE to have AC dude! I think it may say "auto", not actually "AC" on the button. Or you need a re-freon.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

The xenon capsule is something like 1,000,000 hours half-life...


----------



## Chap (Jul 25, 2005)

I also have just purchased a used 5th Gen. Traded in my 2004 Mazda6s Hatch. Hated to see it go, but a 2002 6spd for 10k was too hard to pass on.

Anyway - I have a foglight out. How do I get to the bulb? Do I have to take the bumper off?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

2k2 6spd for $10k?

Damn... nice!!

IIRC no you do not need to pull the bumper, just the fender protector, then you can access the bolt...

http://home.earthlink.net/~maxfaq/eleclight.htm#aimfog5


----------



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

*Congrats and welcome*



> Anyway - I have a foglight out. How do I get to the bulb? Do I have to take the bumper off?


I just had my mechanic do it while car was up in air for new rubber -- he said it's a PITA FYI. 

As long as you need to do it, suggest you put in better bulbs. I put in Silverstars, brighter and whiter than stock.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

02MaxUpgrade said:


> I just had my mechanic do it while car was up in air for new rubber -- he said it's a PITA FYI.


I thought it was easy... took me less than 10 mins.... 

Good write up here: 

http://www.moodym.com/maxima/tech/foglight.html


----------



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

> I thought it was easy... took me less than 10 mins....


Guess it depends on your definition of the word. Strangely enough, my BMW is far easier in this regard than the Maxima. You stick a screwdriver behind the brake duct, release a latch, fog light assembly pops out, you put new bulb in, press back in. No screws to undo, bolts, no tools.

That's easy.


----------



## TopFlite80 (Jun 22, 2005)

02MaxUpgrade said:


> Don't think it's accurate that they never need replacing -- below is what the bulb look like.
> 
> You HAVE to have AC dude! I think it may say "auto", not actually "AC" on the button. Or you need a re-freon.


I figured out the AC. Just had to run it a little bit. Now its ice cold.


----------

